# Carole Bareny's Free Baby Knits



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Carole Bareny's Free Baby Knits
http://carole.barenys.com/index.html


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Rafiki, for this link. I like the instructions she gives for preparing the knits for NICU use. I've got this bookmarked.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> Carole Bareny's Free Baby Knits
> http://carole.barenys.com/index.html


I've made several of her things some of them twice even.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Love the patterns. Thanks for sharing link.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you so very much for the baby patterns!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for this fabulous site!!!!!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have used the baby sweater patterns, love them. They are simple, yet very nice finished product. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing &#128158;


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Yarn bulldog said:


> Thanks for the link


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I knit a number of garments especially for preemie so I thought I'd register to this blog but ......... perhaps I have no idea what the right thing is but I was denied 3 times in a row.

To prevent spam it asks what P means in a pattern - the first 2 times I answered 'purl', the third time I answered 'page'......I received "wrong answer" 3 times in a row......go figure....


----------

